# Fermented?



## superdough (Jun 11, 2017)

Also, is it safe to feed back to the hives?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I think it is haunted. The jar on the left has a hologram of a boogeyman man wearing sunglasses and a strange hexagon pattern. The ones to the right have ghost like spirits floating around. Needs Exorcism! Pour it down the drain with gasoline and hot water.


----------



## superdough (Jun 11, 2017)

Don't be jealous of my logo frank


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

those are labels?


----------



## superdough (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, clear labels in the other side of the jar.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

odfrank said:


> I think it is haunted. The jar on the left has a hologram of a boogeyman man wearing sunglasses and a strange hexagon pattern. The ones to the right have ghost like spirits floating around. Needs Exorcism! Pour it down the drain with gasoline and hot water.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

superdough said:


> This honey was all harvested just this fall. Two different hives. Some of the jars look great, some are really cloudy. I suppose it's possible that it's fermenting? Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 44211
> View attachment 44211


So...
Was this ONE single batch of honey and ALL uniformly and thoroughly mixed up?
Unless confirmed, I don't think so.

All honey is different, even frame to a frame in the same hive.
Different sources - different outcomes.
The cloud just means crystallization is taking place in the particular jar.
Entirely possible - two different honeys have been poured into a single jar.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I think Greg's right.I saw the same thing in a few jars,but not quite that bad.
Try heating and see if it disappears.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

There is no such thing as uniformed honey with some expected uniformed appearance and characteristics. It is only possible when a mixed batch is dumped into a large container and thoroughly mixed (even then it depends - some fractions may still separate).

OK, you may work a large sunflower/alfalfa/cotton/clover plantation and will get mostly those honeys. You may have mostly mono-crop honey in those circumstances. That much we understand.

Mixing distinctly different honeys into some generic stuff is a disservice IMO.
But if have to (for the sales and such) - at least mix your honey well before bottling it all - then you should have more or less the same stuff in all bottles.

This is why I only do small batches - because I can and because this is exactly what I want for myself.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Did they look that way initially? If not, it probably is crystalization. If cloudy at the get go, it looks like wax and pollen. Doesn't look like it is fermenting. Fermenting honey can get foamy and has a sour smell. Also, your lids will expand and make a pop noise. How did you extract and filter? It is perfectly fine for human consumption. J


----------

